# Pipe Reamers



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

Well i think im getting close to the point of needing a pipe reamer. So which pipe reamer do you guys use and recommend, and why?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I use a Castleford "T" handle set, mainly because it was so cheap; I think it was about $15 on fleabay with free shipping. Works great, although admittedly I have nothing with which to compare. I keep eyeing that senior reamer set in the wooden box, but if I feel like blowing fifty bucks on pipe stuff I'm more likely to buy tobacco, particularly when the Castleford set works just fine. It would be nice to have something adjustable, though.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

A Sr. Reamer is great for all but small pipes but it is pricey and probably best applied to heavier service than an occasional pruning.

The serrated, dull edged, blunt-nosed pipe tool (here) does it all for me.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

MarkC said:


> I use a Castleford "T" handle set, mainly because it was so cheap; I think it was about $15 on fleabay with free shipping. Works great, although admittedly I have nothing with which to compare. I keep eyeing that senior reamer set in the wooden box, but if I feel like blowing fifty bucks on pipe stuff I'm more likely to buy tobacco, particularly when the Castleford set works just fine. It would be nice to have something adjustable, though.


Hear! Hear! Me too


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought a senior reamer for $25, not in a wood case though.


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

Would the Czech tool do the trick? The scooper seems to have a blunt sharpness to it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

paracite said:


> Would the Czech tool do the trick? The scooper seems to have a blunt sharpness to it.


The thing about pipe cake is that you want them very even or it'll do more harm than good for your pipes. An actual pipe reamer does this well. The thing about a Czech tool or even a pipe knife is that unless you have the patience of Job and the hands of a Surgeon you will end up with an uneven cake.

I use the Castleford T-Handle for estates and the British Butner for all light stuff. I really don't like a cake in my pipes to begin with so I seldom need a reamer for those I currently own. A wadded up paper towel after every bowl smoked keeps the cake at bay.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought a Senior early on, and I like it for a heavily caked pipe. Its three cutting edges keep it straight and centered in the bowl, though it doesn't quite cut all the way to the bottom.

More recently, I started maintaining my cakes using (this is going to sound weird) a half inch diameter ball-end die grinding tool that I pilferred from work. I gently clean and smooth the cake every few bowls, turning the tool by hand. It works better for me than sandpaper on a dowel, and gets all the way to the bottom.

If anyone wants to try this, be forewarned, these tools are made with copious amounts of cutting fluid (i.e. motor oil). Clean it thoroughly with alcohol before use.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm actually looking for an all in 1 reamer tamper aerator WITH a picket knife. 

I thought this would be easy to find.
Not so much though.


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

beefytee said:


> I'm actually looking for an all in 1 reamer tamper aerator WITH a picket knife.
> 
> I thought this would be easy to find.
> Not so much though.


There are a few cheap pipe tampers on dealextreme.com I got two different ones. One of them is similar to the Czech, but classier and I like a lot better. And the other one is similar to the ones that are pipe shaped with a knife, aerator, and tamp.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

beefytee said:


> I'm actually looking for an all in 1 reamer tamper aerator WITH a picket knife.
> 
> I thought this would be easy to find.
> Not so much though.


Keep in mind that a tamper/pokeythingie is just that. I believe the "knife" on the all-in-one tools is for cutting baccy off plugs/kakes.

Reaming should be done with a SHARP tool suited to the task, there are a few out there, my choice is the Senior Reamer. One could poke at the cake with a blunt pencil or a sandpaper wrapped dowel rod, but watching a carefully cultivated cake collapse into a pile of gritty carbon dust is a boo-hoo moment that no piper should experience.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Keep in mind that a tamper/pokeythingie is just that. I believe the "knife" on the all-in-one tools is for cutting baccy off plugs/kakes.
> 
> Reaming should be done with a SHARP tool suited to the task, there are a few out there, my choice is the Senior Reamer. One could poke at the cake with a blunt pencil or a sandpaper wrapped dowel rod, but watching a carefully cultivated cake collapse into a pile of gritty carbon dust is a boo-hoo moment that no piper should experience.


for reamers I'm looking at the one at the top of the pipe reamers page at vegas smokes.

and I'll just find something around the house to tamp with.


----------

